# weather alerts!!!



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

almost the whole country is on alert for something tomorrow!!


El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Mañana - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> almost the whole country is on alert for something tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Mañana - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


The sky is going to faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall!
I was hoping to have a nice day off to go shopping. I don't think I'll leave our street with its covered sidewalks.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The cause is a nasty low pressure area over the British Isles and the Bay of Biscay.

I have sailed across that dreaded bay many times, some times flat calm, others horrible very rough. Deadlights on the portholes, fiddles on the tables and stoves. Few passengers ventured from their cabins, the mention of eggs and bacon sent them scurrying to the bathroom. Batten down the hatches boys we are in for a blow!!

Happy days!,

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh good, still got half my stuff outside! 

Jo xx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The only thing we are promised is the possibility of a cloud.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

and it has now been extended to Tuesday too


I have to say there is barely a breeze out there at the moment!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> and it has now been extended to Tuesday too
> 
> 
> I have to say there is barely a breeze out there at the moment!!


According to my sources in the UK, Worthing in particular, its grim there!! Dark, windy heavy rain..... tee hee!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> According to my sources in the UK, Worthing in particular, its grim there!! Dark, windy heavy rain..... tee hee!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


5 degrees & raining where my dad lives - 1 degree with windchill


it might even get up to a high of 6 today


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

They have revised the forecast for the southwest, it´s now due to hit us tonight. Calm and mild at the moment, do I risk putting the washing on???


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Its lashing it down with rain here in Bexhill-on-sea,force 9 gale and 6deg c.
I wish we were in spain:rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

casa99 said:


> Its lashing it down with rain here in Bexhill-on-sea,force 9 gale and 6deg c.
> I wish we were in spain:rain::rain::rain::rain:


We're having the same here! 

Red alert in Cantabria tomorrow for 9 meter waves. Woohoo! I have an excuse to go to the beach on my break tomorrow!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Weather*

Amazing how the weather can vary so much over a relative few miles. Here in the shadow of the IOW it is sunny, about 12 degrees and virtually no wind.


----------

